# SNAKESNADDERS NEW WEBSITE!!! THANKS SUE!!



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

WWW.SNAKESNADDERS.COM
WWW.SNAKESNADDERS.CO.UK
WWW.THOMPSONEXOTICS.CO.UK


ALL LEAD TO THE SAME SITE.


ANY ONE THINKING OF HAVING A REPTILE RELATED SITE BUILT GO TO SUE, SHE IS THE NUTS MAN!!!!!

LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.

CHAZ


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

cool site chaz, and some stunning reps! 8)


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Ace website m8, could you either post the details on here or PM the details and prices etc Thanks


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Ace website m8, could you either post the details on here or PM the details and prices etc 
Thanks


----------



## Alc (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice website overall. Few things that need to be tidy'd up, but overall a great site. Wish you were closer to Maidenhead!


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

good site, shame you cannot courier out because i'd be buying something from you every week 8) 

the anery boas are gorgeous, im going to invest in one and an albino towards the end of this year... guess what i'll be doing with them


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow, Lucky I spotted this post. I had a link to your old site. I have now updated the link, but I also linked to some of your care sheets so I will have to update a few links.

BTW we were linking to http://snakesnadders.tripod.com

Just so you can see where the care sheets links are, they are from our sheet on "care sheets by species".

Will have this all updated by Monday 3/07/2006.

Will also check that we have added you to our section on UK links.

Your new site looks great.


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

Deadbait said:


> good site, shame you cannot courier out because i'd be buying something from you every week 8)
> 
> the anery boas are gorgeous, im going to invest in one and an albino towards the end of this year... guess what i'll be doing with them


i know what you mean if id buy one of those royals or boas at the drop of a hat


----------

